# How to sell on the forum ?



## Welshdave (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi I have a cherished plate that is from my TT that I want to advertise - but the forum won't allow me to post an advert ? Please can you help ? :?:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dave.To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. This is free. Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you immediate access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... x&cPath=60 
Hoggy.


----------



## Welshdave (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi thanks for the information

My TT was stolen so no longer have it :0(( but will post if I can

Thanks


----------

